# Whats the worst game you've ever played?



## gamefreak14 (Mar 3, 2005)

Lets relive those funny moments...Games which you played through courageously (since you've spent your moolah on it) or plain install + uninstalled promptly!!

1. James Bond 007 :Nightfire - This should've  been named "glitchfire". Doors that open half way. Sliding through staircases. Walking was like gliding. To tell you the truth, I played thru this as it was the funniest game I'd ever played. 
2 Will Rock - A shameful rip-off of Serious Sam.
3. Men of Valor - Soldiers who swear for the heck of it on terrain that looks a bit of a mix of Iraq and Vietnam. Muffled guns, performance problems...I didn't go through much.
4. Shell Shock 'nam 67 - Terrible gameplay. You have to play it to believe it.
5. NFSUG1 - IMHO, a game made purely to cash in on the 'fast and furious' movie. Claustrophobic tracks, and dull hip hop "music" add to the nitro-fun. NFSUG2 is a hundred times better.


----------



## infernus (Mar 3, 2005)

1. Big Rigs:Over the Road Racing. Dont even ask me about it. Its utter
sh!t. Lolz, it got 1/10 in gamespot. Need I say more?
2. Command & Conquer: Renegade. Disappointed me much.
3. Daikatana. Its a classic when it comes to disappointing games. 
4. Survivor: The Interactive Game. Searching for the right words to fit this game.
5. NRA Varmint Hunter. Never attempt to play the game. Even if the game developers would give you a free doughtnut for doing so. 

Why oh why? This brings back bad memories.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2005)

For me.....ummm well lemme think....uhhh.....oh yes whats there to think  probably all the Stratergy based games that i have tried and failed to play sucked IMO......not that they are bad and all but for me that genre is the worse   

oh yea not to forget Seious Sam......at first was kinda excited for its "Blow-All-That-Thy-See's" kinda look but then later i had realised it was the dumbest mistake i had ever made


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 3, 2005)

infernus said:
			
		

> 3. Daikatana. Its a classic when it comes to disappointing games.


Oh yeah...I've read a lot about this one..Came no.1 on some poll for the worst game on some game site..Man..I'm dying to play this !!!


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2005)

Bubsy 3D

Bad Street Brawler

Total Recall

Rapjam Volume One

AIRCARS

Night Trap

Heroes of the Lance

Revolution X

Custer's Revenge

White Men Can't Jump

Superman 64

Legend of Zelda: Wand of Gamelon

Virtuoso

Captain Novolin

Fight For Life

Club Drive

E.T. The Extraterrestrial


----------



## cheetah (Mar 3, 2005)

Minesweeper


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 3, 2005)

MIB 2, RAW


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 3, 2005)

I usually never buy a game unless I know for sure its good, or someone else plays it and recommends it to me. So, that way, I've been burned only with:

3. C&C: Renegade
2. Enter The Matrix (good but disappointing because of the hype)
1. Forbidden Siren (PS2): One of the toughest, cr@ppiest game I ever played. All you have to do to get killed in the game is move. Zero weapons and you can get killed extremely easily, not to mention that the undead thats after you seemed to be Olympic sharpshooters when they were alive.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Serious Sam was quite cool when i played it especilally second encounter..  Dunno about u


----------



## vysakh (Mar 4, 2005)

all strategy games
nfs 5
hidden and dangerous
midtown madness
midtown madness 2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

Hidden and Dangerous for me. For all my life, I cant figure out how this game got so poular. Another game that I hated immensly was James Bond: Nightfire. Long loading times and that too without a progress bar to show the loading progress! Ugh!


----------



## Tux (Mar 4, 2005)

lifestream.
you may haven't heard its name


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL, how can I forget H&D. I actually liked the way it looked, but could never play it properly at all. Kept getting all of them killed too often. Wonder how many people actually like this so much for it to be a "Game of the Year"


----------



## moshel (Mar 4, 2005)

the bhagat singh game is a shame to the name of the great Bhagat Singh. Man they turned a freedom fighter into a comedian(I thought his hindi "Gallis" were funny).  and the gameplay sucked big time.

then there was this game about al-qaida or something released in 2004 but it has such bad graphics. even wolf 3D the dos based game looks better.


----------



## DKant (Mar 4, 2005)

James Bond : Nightfire.

Crappy load times. Crappy framerates. Frequent crashes. Crappy models u cld see thru, if u were @ the right (wrong?) angle.

And BTW did anybody try the Multiplayer mode? The characters looked like..well...zombies turned round the wrong way.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2005)

@ moshel: you stole my post dude. That bhagat singh game IS the worst game ever created!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 4, 2005)

The Worst game of all time : 

The game that never was :  Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 5, 2005)

twisted metal...........yuk 

thanks for reminding abt 
bhagat singh, yodhha.......chheee chheee  

i wasted my money on them..........booohooo


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 5, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @ moshel: you stole my post dude. That bhagat singh game IS the worst game ever created!


No dude, it's Yoddha...released around 5 years back...you gotta listen to the crisp hindi in american accent. I never got a chance to play the full version. The demo drove me to tears. If I had Fraps, I swear I would've recorded a couple of vids.


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

these 2 have been nasty -

Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude, DRIV3R, Athens 2004

I really cant find any gud reasons the game didnt catch up... It really s ucked......


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 5, 2005)

1) C&C renegade on top my list;
2) CS:Condition Zero
3) Urban Chaos
4) All TombRaider games.
5) Duke Nukem 3D

MARIO RULZ!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2005)

COmon driv3r wasnt that bad and not to forget chakravyuh and 16th december all indian releases


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 5, 2005)

> If I had Fraps



Have u ever tried 
GameCam it is better than fraps , u r able to record video in compressed avi+sound too and u can choose the vid an sound quality options from low sized to HQ . Really cool and advanced.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> these 2 have been nasty -
> 
> Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude, DRIV3R, Athens 2004
> 
> I really cant find any gud reasons the game didnt catch up... It really s ucked......



   
that's 3 games.... :roll: 

if it sucked, it cant really catch up, can it????


----------



## adithyagenius (Mar 7, 2005)

enter the matrix was not good. the driving lvls sucked. but had cool action.

frozen throne was good but the main campaign had a screwed up story.

bhagat singh demo sucked.

midtown madness 2 had worst physics realism i have seen. Buses and double deckers dancing to buzzes of the traffic.

i don't think Duke Nukem Forever is worst cuz its not released yet. I think it will be good if it is released.

I don't llike temple of elemental evil either.


----------



## djmykey (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow u ppl play so many games i dont get time to play the most acclaimed ones also and u ppl just......


----------



## xenophon (Mar 9, 2005)

Hmm .. worst game ever eh?
+Timpani ROll+
Announcer :"And the Nominees are:"
1) Daikatana by Ion Storm
2) Enter the Matrix by Shiny Entertainment
3) Star Wars FOrce Commander
4) The Tomb Raider Series

And the rotten tomato award goes to Daikatana!!!


----------



## Who (Mar 14, 2005)

I do not hurt anyone feelings but we do not have right the game sucks we can tell game ain't good but telling bad is not good programmers try there best to make a game with hard work leveal designer do thier work with sleeless nights now tell me do we have the rights to tell that there hard work is so poor just think 
 as i said i don't want to hurt anyone's feelings if i did i am relly sorry


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2005)

Hurt their feelings? What the heck! We pay for the games...err...atleast some of us do. We have got every right to blast a bad game to kingdom come!


----------



## Tux (Mar 14, 2005)

doom 3
hl 2
max payne 2


----------



## Tux (Mar 14, 2005)

just kidding


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2005)

> doom 3
> hl 2
> max payne 2


You read the thread title right? Sigh! Some people do have weird taste!

EDIT: All right. Your second post came right after I posted this. Thank god!


----------



## Arachnid (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh man...the worst game...thats tough...

BloodRayne comes to mind right away actually.

But the Punisher looked shitty too and i hate to say this...but Spiderman 2 for the PC sucked so bad, it actually sucked itself inside out!

Whatelse...yeah...this Quake clone called Chasm. Silly game.

Oh...but the worst game of ALL time has GOT to be a game called Torrente! The cinematics were hilarious...but the game pissed me off ALOT!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 15, 2005)

To me these are the worst games which are 'fairly' famous
 PIRATES OF CARRIBEAN
 CATWOMAN
 SHELL SHOCK'NAM 67
 ENTER THE MATRIX
 INDIANA JONES
 BROKEN SWORD
Blaaaaaa these games are really worst.
I thougt of a mindblasting game like Call of Duty when I went to buy ShellShock,But when I installed them it was a shock!!!!.
Catwoman has the worst camara angle.I threw away the game.
In """"THE MATRIX""""" peopla are like rubber bands.There legs bend round when they kick.Its a bull s*** game!!!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 15, 2005)

SPIDERMAN2

MAXPAYNE 2


----------



## shaunak (Jul 12, 2005)

MY NEWEST WORST GAME:
 ANARCHY ONLINE


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 12, 2005)

Worst games ever    :

  Bhagat Singh
  Yoddha The Warrior
  Hidden and Dangerous
  Terminator 3 : Rise of Machines
  Serious Sam
  Spiderman 2
  No One Lives Forever : Contract Jack

I bet a newbee should NEVER play these mediocore games.


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 12, 2005)

max payne 2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 13, 2005)

Hate to sound like a fan boy but I don't think Max Payne 2 ought to be in the list of the worst games!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 13, 2005)

THe worst game ive played is Unreal 2. It was terrible.


----------



## cvvikram (Jul 13, 2005)

According to me following are

 Bhagat Singh 
 Yoddha The Warrior


----------



## nareshwithu (Jul 13, 2005)

james bond, serious sam and midyown madness its really madness


----------



## Charley (Jul 14, 2005)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> THe worst game ive played is Unreal 2. It was terrible.



Thats a UT critic. There are many users here supporting the opinion that UT rocks. 

Was it terrible playing the game? I'd support u as I didnt like it much either.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 14, 2005)

Max Payne 2 suck?

I found it to be decent. The only reason it sucks is because of rock solid curtains and very very short gaming time. Finished on all difficulties on the same day without cheat codes.

It didnt rock either.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 14, 2005)

Usually am very carefull with the games i install and play but once in a while ths really crappy one does manage to find its way on my system.......

The latest one pirates of the carribean-- From the first few minutes to the last nothing much changes...
others include--
sim tower
spiderman 2
driver
Command and conquer renegade


----------



## shaunak (Jul 14, 2005)

1 hidden and dangerous for me too!

i actually had bought the game a long time ago! till date i couldnt figure out the controls!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 15, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Thats a UT critic. There are many users here supporting the opinion that UT rocks.
> Was it terrible playing the game? I'd support u as I didnt like it much either.


I was talking about Unreal 2, the sequel to Unreal. Not Unreal Tournament. Unreal 2 is a single player FPS that absolutely sucked.


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2005)

So whats ur opinion on  UT since u've gone thru the sequel and stuff.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 16, 2005)

Yoddha - the warrior         (my favorite nightmare)
Brain Lara Cricket             (Ultimate errors-though gameplay is good)
Cricket 2004                     (Fielders run on a green cardboard)
Fifa 2003                          (My first game- 15-0)
Need for Speed 1              (Gr8 grafix)

cheers


----------



## kaboodle (Jul 17, 2005)

Tomb Raider


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*MOST WORST GAMES*

HP prisoner of azkbn
SPidER MAN 2 movie
TR - Chronicles
ENTER THE MATRIX

Well these r classics but toooooooooooooo easy


----------



## Charley (Jul 17, 2005)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> Need for Speed 1              (Gr8 grafix)
> 
> cheers



Huh,    this game is one of the best I played before ..


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 18, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> So whats ur opinion on  UT since u've gone thru the sequel and stuff.


Again, Unreal 2 is not a sequel to UT.
Anyway, i have a neutral stand in UT. I neither love it nor hate it. Unreal 2 on the other hand is the worst game i have ever played.


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd say baghat Singh is not at all good.


----------



## abhilash (Aug 6, 2005)

Bhagat singh
Traitors gate (no mouse functionality)
Red Faction 2
LOTR.Fellowship of the ring


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 6, 2005)

GTA VC
Cricket 2004
Cricket 2005


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 6, 2005)

Hidden and Dangerous

Vangers (s***** big time). Terrible. Tried it once for 1 or 2 missions. Never played it again.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 6, 2005)

Also cricket 2004, cricket 2005...full of bugs.


----------



## anuraag_01 (Aug 6, 2005)

don't thrash cricket guys...comapre ea's with the other titles and u know it's the best out there.

and with increasing player likeness( at least for au/sf/eng)...it's all bout mojo...something of a treat for cricket fans to sit together and enjoy


----------



## moshel (Aug 6, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> these 2 have been nasty -
> 
> Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude, DRIV3R, Athens 2004
> 
> I really cant find any gud reasons the game didnt catch up... It really s ucked......



DRIV3R SUCKS  mainly cos the car handling is very very bad and nearly impossible to learn. and also on the roads there are problems, u stop as soon as u hit another car or a pole. which is not the problem in gta.

as for athens i think cos ur fingers start paining pushing two buttons continuously. but i did like the game.


----------



## planetcall (Aug 10, 2005)

Try playing Rise of Nations  and Empire Earth. My God!! The game never ends. Complete wastage of time.... what a stupid design of the game. Age of Mythology, WarcraftIII, AgeofKings:Conquerors,QuakeIII are my all time favourties. QuakeIII can also be used as a quick fun.....say a 5 min fragging


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 10, 2005)

there r many just the list will not end... but to begin with...
1> Ea cricket series
2> Painkiller
3> die hard nakotami plaza
 Will add some more when i recall other worst games i have played


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 10, 2005)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> there r many just the list will not end... but to begin with...
> 1> Ea cricket series
> 2> Painkiller
> 3> die hard nakotami plaza
> Will add some more when i recall other worst games i have played


Hey man Painkiller was a good game...Im sure many would agree with me. What makes you think otherwise?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 10, 2005)

*I think otherwise*

Hey i got bored playing it for just 30 min or so , its jus killing and killing w/o using any skills and brain and also the ghosts (or whatever) keep on pouring and they can't even touch us...... is brainless and easy........


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 10, 2005)

Thats the whole point of the game . Kinda like Serious Sam.


----------



## raj14 (Aug 11, 2005)

Let's See, My list:
1.Lara Croft: Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness Both PS2 adn Pc  
2.Lara Croft: Tomb Raider 4: Revelation- PSone
3.Bad Boys 2- PS2 God the game sucks!
4. Showdown: legends of Wrestling
5. Ghost Master


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 11, 2005)

planetcall said:
			
		

> Try playing Rise of Nations  and Empire Earth. My God!! The game never ends. Complete wastage of time.... what a stupid design of the game. Age of Mythology, WarcraftIII, AgeofKings:Conquerors,QuakeIII are my all time favourties. QuakeIII can also be used as a quick fun.....say a 5 min fragging



mate how can u say that Rise of nations is wastage of time? I think most of us here agrees that rise of nations certainly deserves better comments.


----------



## raj14 (Aug 11, 2005)

Everybody's Got personal interst, maybe planetcall doesn't like RTS games, maybe he's a FPS lover like me  so we can't actaully balme him for his comments, matter of personal tastes


----------



## vijayant (Aug 15, 2005)

i'm with u moschel bhagat singh sucks and big time dont know how ppl play it and u know a series or oother flop indian games...they all suck...maybe they'll now intoduce mahabharat inspired frm  aom[heheheheehe]wel u dont know wat will hapen next!


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 15, 2005)

POSTAL 2

too much loading(time taken 4 loading is more than gameplay)


----------



## nix (Aug 15, 2005)

*hi*

i'am very careful while choosing a game. but i bought cricket 2004 w/o reading reviews last time. i must say, the worst game i've played till date.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 15, 2005)

*reply*

No man.. POSTAL 2 was slow..but POSTAL 2: SHARE THE PAIN was very smooth in loading.. try that !!! BTW, a bit of xcessive USELESS violence !!!

@wizrulz:  Painkiller was of the BRAINLESS MASS-MASSACRE style type. I njoyd it as much as I did with Serious Sam and Serious Sam:SE.  Also, superb Graphics, Sound, and Physics. Neway, try playing the game in the most difficult level, increase the speaker vol to a louder level,  And then try hundreds of monsters running at you from different directions.... you will get the FEEL !!!!


----------



## moshel (Aug 15, 2005)

Driv3r, True Crime. Tried to match GTA But they werent even close.


----------



## raj14 (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah i played both, True Crime was murdered by it's own Hype and Driv3r was well, just abysmal   when are they going to learn, imagine Driver3 was actaully released to go head with GTA:SA Sheesh whatever they were thinking :roll:  and List updated, Newly added: Doom3, the game is brainlkess, shootiung action, jesus, First and Fore most WHY ON EARTH CAN't I HOLD BOTH TORCH AND GUN at the same time? it is so irritaing, when those damn, Pinky demos Ambsuh you from behind, it's not scary down right it's frustating, and offcourse so is the whole stupid concept and gameplay(sorry D3 lovers), Good graphics do not alone make a game good


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 15, 2005)

i think its duke nukem 3d


----------



## raj14 (Aug 15, 2005)

bala4digit said:
			
		

> i think its duke nukem 3d


 What!! dude, Duke Nukem was awesome, It focused on pure cobat with added Humor, how can you not like the game?


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 16, 2005)

Ea Cricket 2004 is the big momma of krap. I play a straight drive and the commentary says i shouldn't b taking risks while this is the penultimate ball of the match.
In practice while batting i play a square cut to a wide ball and it says, 





> when the ball is on the stumps and fully pitched u sud rely on the defensife shot to block the ball or if u are on the offensive play a straight drive


 What crap *lol*


----------



## raj14 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, Regardless of graphics a FPS or a Shooter offers, PC suffers the most Terrible Series of Sports Game One can get, C'mon people It's Pc for God's sake! You have a zillion Grapple buttons, a "do this" a "do that" button, Sports Games are meant for Consoles, Not PCs! if any of you guys wan to play a Cricket Game which is actually Fun and challenging(without getting frustating) and doesn't require a Billion keyboard clciks, checkout NPower, an awesome Flash Game


----------



## vandit (Aug 19, 2005)

mine was *contra*...in the video games..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

My Life


----------

